# Custom Schleich shire foal



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww. Its cute! Its eyes are really big 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hey i have that same foal!!! how did you change it? i would make mine a little pinto if i could but im tossing up on weather to do it or not cos i like it when it is a chestnut tho


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, I used Epoxy resin to slightly re-sculpt the head and then hand painted it with Acrylics.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh ok  t looks really cute with its big eye lol


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww that is so cute!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Adorable! I want it!!


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

